# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Enregistrer un fichier excel dans la base ORACLE 9i

## amine1980

Bonjour tout le monde ,
j'ai un fichier excel et je veux l'enregistrer dans une table oracle, cette colonne est de type CLOB.
comment faire pour convertir mon fichier de type java.io.File en CLOB de oracle?est-ce bien la bonne mthode?merci pour votre aide.

----------


## francoisostyn

Bonjour, 

Tout d'abord, il faut savoir que l'on peut mettre  peu prs tout ce que l'on veut dans une base de donnes Oracle.
Tout d'abord, je ne pense pas que tu pourras stocker du contenu binaire dans un CLOB fait pour les caractres...
Par contre, le stocker champ spcifique, il faut que ce dernier soit de type *BLOB* (Binary Large OBject). D'aprs mes souvenirs, la taille maximale d'un BLOB est de 2Gb, ce qui laisse de la marge.

Ensuite, pour intger les donnes, c'est assez simple, il faut faire comme ce qui suit :



```

```

Par contre, il est fortement dconseill de stocker plusieurs BLOB par table (bugs drivers JDBC).

Bon courage.

----------


## amine1980

Tout d'abord merci infiniment pour votre rponse.
je veux signaler que j'utilise hibernate,et j'ai la colonne de type clob, je vais essaiyer avec BLOB.
bon j'ai un fichier excel comme j'ai dit, est ce que je peut l'extraire de et qu'il soit du mme mode d'enregistrement?
exemple :
j'ai mon fichier qui a trois feuilles et dans chaque feuille j'ai par exemple X colonnes et Y lignes.
est ce que je peux l'extraire avec cette structure?merci de me donner un exemple d'xtraction si possible bien sur.
par avance merci.

----------


## francoisostyn

Mais de rien !
Concernant les BLOB et hibernate, il n'y a pas de problmes, Hibernate gre trs bien ce type de donne.



```

```

Par contre, concernant le second point, pour travailler un fichier Excel, je te conseille d'utiliser l'API POI (http://poi.apache.org/).
Je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la mais mais l'utilisation de cette API est assez triviale.
Ensuite, une fois les donnes extraites, il faut intgrer le tout en base de donnes "structure"...

Have fun !

----------


## amine1980

Bonjour,
en faite j'utilise vraiment l api POI.
le problme ce pose  ce niveau :
on enregistre le fichier (excel )en format de input stream, alors, lrosque je veux le rcuprer je le rcupre comme input stream, autrement dit, comment mettre la chaine rcupre dans le modle excel dsir.
exemple : j'ai le fichier contient deux classeur et chaque classeur contient 3 colonnes,je l'enregistre, lorsque je veux le rcuprer est ce possible d'avoir la mme structure de fichier automatiquement?
une deuxime question est ce bien d'abord d'enregistrer unt el ficheir dans la base?quels sont les risques qu'on peut avoir?.
par avance merci.

----------

